# "Einmal zur Hohen Acht, bitte!"



## Onkel M (10. Juli 2007)

Polizei-Sportverein Bonn 1948 e.V.
Abteilung Radsport
www.csmerten.de​

Hallo,

betrifft: 
*"Einmal zur Hohen Acht, bitte!" 
1. MTB-Marathon des PSV Bonn als "Gelände-Orientierungsfahrt" 
*

Der *PSV Bonn* möchte ein neues Projekt zur Diskussion stellen, das sich gerade in Planung für 2008 befindet. Wir möchten gerne möglichst viele Meinungen und (Verbesserungs-)Vorschläge dazu haben, um sie in unsere Tour einfliessen zu lassen.


Wir planen für den *August 2008 *folgendes: 

*"Einmal zur Hohen Acht, bitte"
*
Ein MTB-Marathon o h n e (!) Streckenausschilderung von der Bonner Hardtberghalle zum Kaiser-Wilhelm-Turm auf der Hohen Acht und zurück.



Unterwegs müssen 5 Kontrollstellen angefahren werden und zwar:

Start: Hardtberghalle Bonn, 06:00 - 08:00 Uhr

K1 Dernau / Ahr        = Kontrolle muss bis 09:30 erreicht sein
K2 Steinerberghaus   = Kontrolle muss  bis 11:00 erreicht sein
K3 Hohe Acht           = Kontrolle muss  bis 13:00 erreicht sein
K4 Plittersdorf          = Kontrolle muss  bis 15:00 erreicht sein
K5 Todenfeld            = Kontrolle muss  bis 16:30 erreicht sein

Ziel: Hardtberghalle Bonn, Zielschluss: 18 Uhr



_Wie soll nun die Orientierung erfolgen?
_

1. Wir geben eine "Ideal"-Strecke vor und veröffentlichen sie vorab als Karte auf unserer Homepage www.csmerten.de sowie 
2. als *GPS*-Strecke zum Herunterladen,
3. wir geben jedem Fahrer beim Start diese "Ideal"-Strecke als *Karte* mit,
4. wir bieten einige *geführte* und leistungsmäßig unterschiedliche *Gruppen* vom Start an für die, die weder nach GPS oder Karte oder eigener Ortskenntnis fahren können oder wollen,
5. im Prinzip kann aber jeder fahren wie er will, Hauptsache, er kommt bei allen fünf Kontrollstellen an,
6. die Schwierigkeitsstufe kann man selbst bestimmen = zum Steinerberghaus geht's nicht nur über den Schrock, sondern auch über Asphalt,
7. wir dachten auch an lose Gruppen oder Teams, die sich zu dieser Tour verabreden und sich gemeinsam selbst ihren Weg zur Hohen Acht suchen.

Trotzdem: Ordnung muss sein. Und deshalb soll diese _Geländeorientierungsfahrt_ in Zusammenarbeit mit dem *Bund Deutscher Radfahrer *durchgeführt werden und im *Breitensportkalender 2008* unter "CTF" aufgeführt werden. Die Strecken dürften ungefähr etwas über 110 km liegen. Für BDR-Wertungskartenfahrer soll es deshalb auch 5 Marathon-Punkte geben.

Das Startgeld soll bei 5 Euro liegen; die Verpflegung wird sich dafür hauptsächlich auf Getränke und Riegel beschränken müssen. Besonderen Wert wollen wir auf die Pannenhilfe an allen 5 Kontrollstellen legen. 

Im Ziel soll es dann irgendeine kleine Ehrung geben (Tasse, Pin oder sonstwas Überflüssiges.) Zeit wird _natürlich_ nicht genommen  

Soweit unsere Pläne.

Wie ist eure Meinung?
Wir sind für jede Stellungnahme dankbar, denn sie hilft uns, Fehler im Vorfeld zu vermeiden. 
Und für euch planen und arbeiten wir schließlich ...


Dank + Gruß aus Bonn,
Onkel M


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juli 2007)

Coole Idee! Ich bin vor 10 Jahren mal bei uns im Bergischen ein Rennen aus einer Winterveranstaltungsserie mitgefahren. Es wurde einzeln in Minutenabstand gestartet und war zwar nicht ganz ohne Streckenhinweise, aber es waren nur Pfeile auf die Bäume gepinselt. Wenn man also keinen Vordermann sah, konnte man bei Unachtsamkeit schonmal allein auf weiter Flur dastehen.
Dann gabs 2 oder 3 Kontrollpunkte und ein Teil der Strecke (ich glaub so 2km) wurden als Einzelzeitfahren gewertet. Das wurde schön simpel mit Funkweckern realisiert, alle 2min durfte der nächste losfahren.
Fand ich wirklich prima, man fuhr die gesamte Strecke nicht so in riesigen Pulks und es hatte einen gewissen "Adventure-Touch".

Es war auch nur 1 Runde zu fahren. Das ganze wurde mehr oder weniger illegal von nem Bikeshop aufgezogen, obwohl die Strecke immer gleich war (daher auch gepinselte Markierungen) und beim Start konnte man an die Räumlichkeiten einer Schulturnhalle nutzen. Es waren auch natürlich nicht viele Starter vor Ort, vielleicht 30-50 schätze ich mal. Ist aber schon so lange her und war mein einziges Rennen, was ich je bestritten habe.

Durch die festen Markierungen konnte man die Strecke auch noch Jahre dananch nachfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (11. Juli 2007)

Das erinnert mich doch stark ans Türme Stürmen. War 'ne super Veranstaltung  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Onkel M (11. Juli 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich doch stark ans Türme Stürmen.



Danke für diesen Hinweis, Jörg!
Das kannte ich noch gar nicht.
Auch eine sehr schöne Idee ...

Gruß, Onkel M


----------



## Onkel M (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Enrgy:



Enrgy schrieb:


> Fand ich wirklich prima, man fuhr die gesamte Strecke nicht so in riesigen Pulks und es hatte einen gewissen "Adventure-Touch".



Ja, jenen  " gewissen Adventure-Touch" sollte die Tour bei uns auch haben.

Also - Dank für Deinen Hinweis + liebe Grüße aus Bonn,
Onkel M


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Juli 2007)

Zunächst einmal: Danke für die zwei Mails, die mich - und, ich unterstelle, auch viele andere - innerhalb von einer halben Stunde nochmals auf Euer Vorhaben aufmerksam machten. Da musste ich doch gleich einmal nachschauen, ob sich hinter dem Kürzel "PSV" der "Post-Sport-Verein" oder der "Polizei-Sport-Verein" verbirgt, konnte ich mir doch nicht vorstellen, das der Polizei die (neuen) Regelungen hinsichtlich Spam-Mails unbekannt sind....  .

Ansonsten: Da habt Ihr Euch ja große Ziele gesteckt! Da die Tour als offizielle Veranstaltung über den BDR laufen soll und viele Landstriche berührt, werdet Ihr Genehmigungen vieler Institutionen erbetteln müssen. Das wird nicht einfach werden. Vielleicht denkt Ihr also noch einmal über den "offiziellen" Charakter Eueres Vorhabens nach  .

Noch ein Hinweis: Unter Orientierungsfahrt verstehe ich z. B. solch eine Veranstaltung, wie sie seit Jahrzehnten bei der BMW-Niederlassung Bonn für die zweirädige Fraktion üblich ist: Es gibt ein paar Kartenkoordinaten, die jeder selbst in seiner Karte einzumessen und nach selbst geplanter Route anzufahren hat.
Bei Zurverfügungstellung von GPS-Track, Streckenbeschilderung und Gruppenfahrt bleibt m. E. von dem Kriterium "Orientierung" nicht mehr viel übrig. Daher wäre ein anderer Name vielleicht passender  .

Ansonsten finde ich die Idee toll und wünsche Euch schon jetzt viel Erfolg !


----------



## Handlampe (12. Juli 2007)

Ich find die Idee auch Klasse.

Ich weiß nicht, wie weit es doch möglich wäre eine Zeitnahme für ein gesamtes Team zu realisieren.

So kleine Teamkämpfe wie z.B. TT vs. TTL wären doch recht lustig.


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juli 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich find die Idee auch Klasse.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wie weit es doch möglich wäre eine Zeitnahme für ein gesamtes Team zu realisieren.
> 
> So kleine Teamkämpfe wie z.B. TT vs. TTL wären doch recht lustig.



Wir wären auch sofort dabei.

TEAM III gegen den Rest der Welt


----------



## Onkel M (12. Juli 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So kleine Teamkämpfe wie z.B. TT vs. TTL wären doch recht lustig.



Unbedingt. 
Finde ich auch. 
Und lässt sich bestimmt unbürokratisch  organisieren.

Jetzt müssen wir aber erst einmal die verschiedenen Genehmigungsverfahren abwarten. Auch der BDR muss schließlich noch seinen Segen geben. Und die Behörden etc. pp. 

Uns geht's jetzt vor allem darum, noch ein paar gute Ideen zu bekommen.
Und _die Sache mit den Mannschaften_ war schon eine ...

Gruß aus Bonn nach Alfter,
Christian


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juli 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So kleine Teamkämpfe wie z.B. TT vs. TTL wären doch recht lustig.


Hallo Christian

Danke für die pm. Könnte mir vorstellen, ein paar Ombas dafür zu gewinnen 

Gruß René


----------



## Fungrisu (12. Juli 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich find die Idee auch Klasse.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wie weit es doch möglich wäre eine Zeitnahme für ein gesamtes Team zu realisieren.
> 
> So kleine Teamkämpfe wie z.B. TT vs. TTL wären doch recht lustig.



Tach zusammen,
ich finde die Idee auch sehr gut und das mit der Zeitnahme wäre auch eine herausvorderung für uns vom Team 7hills gegen die TT´s  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (12. Juli 2007)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> ich finde die Idee auch sehr gut und das mit der Zeitnahme wäre auch eine herausvorderung für uns vom Team 7hills gegen die TT´s
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Super! Alle gegen alle. Das wird ein Spass.  

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. Juli 2007)

Die Idee ist echt klasse.

Das Rennen scheint ja schon hier im Forum loszugehen 

Was wird den erlaubt sein, um die Gegner zu schwächen........


----------



## sibby08 (12. Juli 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Die Idee ist echt klasse.
> 
> Das Rennen scheint ja schon hier im Forum loszugehen
> 
> Was wird den erlaubt sein, um die Gegner zu schwächen........


 
Du solltest nett zu Deinen Gegnern sein, lade sie ca. 2 Stunden vorher zum essen ein und serviere Ihnen Gurkensalat  (sorry tazz)


----------



## Red Devil (13. Juli 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Was wird den erlaubt sein, um die Gegner zu schwächen........



 ...oh ich glaube da müssten wir nur Spooky und Monsterchen fragen ...die wissen wie man Gegener außer gefecht setzt und was im WP klappt, das sollte auch hier klappen!    

Also grüner Boris ...AUFPASSEN!!!


----------



## Harzerbergziege (13. Juli 2007)

das wird für mich ja richtig neuland, in diesem Gebiet bin noch nicht gefahren.

Stehen schon Termine fest?

Wo ist eigentlich Spooky, habe seid ewigkeiten nichts mehr von ihm gehört.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Onkel M (13. Juli 2007)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> das wird für mich ja richtig neuland, in diesem Gebiet bin noch nicht gefahren.
> Stehen schon Termine fest?



*"Einmal zur Hohen Acht, bitte!"* wird Mitte August 2008 zum ersten Mal stattfinden, zeitgleich mit unserer PSV-(Rennrad)-RTF, die dieses Jahr, allerdings noch ohne MTB-Strecken, übrigens mit ganz neuem Streckenverlauf kommt:

http://www.csmerten.de/html/rtf_2007.html

*26. Polizeistern des PSV Bonn
am 19. August 2007
45 - 75 - 115 km
Startort: Hardtberghalle Bonn
*

Da kannst Du dann von schmalen Rennradreifen aus schon mal sehnsüchtig in die Ahr- und Eifelberge schauen und Dir überlegen, wie Du 2008 die 5 Kontrollstellen am besten erreichst ... 

Gruß aus Bonn,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> und serviere Ihnen Gurkensalat  (sorry tazz)


Das Lieblingsthema von Dr. Peter Konopka, wenn ich nicht täusche.


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Juli 2007)

@ Thomas 
Frag doch mal deinen Bruder, wie man seine Gegner durch zufaelliges Lenkerverhaken ausschalten kann, ausserdem klaut er ja immer allen die Ersatzschlaeuche 

@ all
Wenn's TT gegen TTl heisst kann ich mich ja garnicht entscheiden wem ich aud die Nerven gehen soll...

gruss


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. Juli 2007)

Hoert sich super an, endlich gibts mal nen Radsportverein, der Mtb als Rad sport anerkennt Aber meinst du nicht, dass das fuer viele Leute mit 110 km und den von mir geschaetzten 1500hm nicht ein bissl hart ist. Vielleicht solltet ihr noch ne kuerzere Runde finden.
Gruss Sebastian


----------



## Onkel M (13. Juli 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr noch ne kuerzere Runde finden.
> Gruss Sebastian



Ja, gute Idee.
Da könnten dann "nur" 3 Kontrollpunkte angefahren werden: Bonn - K1 Dernau - K2 Steinerberg - (weiter durchs Vischeltal aufwärts zur) K3 Todenfeld - Bonn

Da wir die Strecke ja eh nicht ausschildern müssen  , macht das auch keine Sonderarbeit.

Danke für den Vorschlag!
Gruß aus Bonn,
Christian


----------



## Scottti (13. Juli 2007)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> ich finde die Idee auch sehr gut und das mit der Zeitnahme wäre auch eine herausvorderung für uns vom Team 7hills gegen die TT´s
> 
> Gruß Jörg



*Dann zieht euch mal warm an! Ich fange jetzt sofort an zu trainieren.
Wir lassen uns doch nicht von euch rechtsrheinischen abhängen.  *

PS: Welchen Nickname hat Dr. Fuentes im Forum?


----------



## Fungrisu (14. Juli 2007)

Scottti schrieb:


> *Dann zieht euch mal warm an! Ich fange jetzt sofort an zu trainieren.
> Wir lassen uns doch nicht von euch rechtsrheinischen abhängen.  *
> 
> PS: Welchen Nickname hat Dr. Fuentes im Forum?



Wenn Uwe vorher keine Vortour macht und dabei Baumstümpfe auf die Ideallinie Pflanzt    habt ihr keine Chance  
Und wenn doch werde ich hinter jedem ein Vorderrad deponieren  

Ich freu mich drauf  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fungrisu (14. Juli 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Aber meinst du nicht, dass das fuer viele Leute mit 110 km und den von mir geschaetzten 1500hm nicht ein bissl hart ist. Vielleicht solltet ihr noch ne kuerzere Runde finden.
> Gruss Sebastian



Du wirst doch wohl nicht jetzt schon schwächeln  
Es hat doch jeder ca. 395 Tage zum trainieren 
Also schwing dich aufs Bike und fang an  
z.B. Heute um 14 Uhr Königswinter an der Fähre  

Aber du hast ja Recht bei den RTF´s gibt es ja auch verschiedene Distanzen das wäre auch in diesem Fall bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Desto mehr Biker werden kommen!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. Juli 2007)

Richtig spannend würde so ein Rennen bei GPS Verbot und Bekanntgabe der Kontrollpunkte und des Zielortes erst 10Min. vor dem Rennen . Herausgabe einer 'groben' Karte bei Start und im Vorfeld nur statistische Angaben bzgl. Distanz u. Hm.


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juli 2007)

Scottti schrieb:


> PS: Welchen Nickname hat Dr. Fuentes im Forum?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=70977


----------



## MasifCentralier (14. Juli 2007)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Du wirst doch wohl nicht jetzt schon schwächeln
> Es hat doch jeder ca. 395 Tage zum trainieren
> Also schwing dich aufs Bike und fang an
> z.B. Heute um 14 Uhr Königswinter an der Fähre
> ...



Hahaha, ich werd schon klarkommen. Ich dachte nur (sozial wie ich bin) an die Mitfahrer aelteren Bjs. Dank der neuern Laufraeder bin ich jetzt eh uneinhohlbar 
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (15. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=70977


Klasse!  

Ralf


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. August 2007)

hey Andi, DER Vorschlag ist gut.Ohne techn.Helferlein. Am besten wäre es dann noch, wenn das Rennen Nachts wäre ohne Nachtsichtgerät und Lampen.......................


----------



## Enrgy (1. August 2007)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ... ohne Nachtsichtgerät und *Lampen*.......................


Dann darf dein Bruda aber auch nicht mitfahren... 
Schade, daß du heut nicht konntest, war ein nettes Toürchen!


----------



## Onkel M (10. September 2007)

Beim BDR ist unsere Veranstaltung für *Sonntag, den 17.8.2008*, angemeldet.
Sie erscheint auch im Breitensport-Kalender 2008.
Jetzt geht "nur" noch um die restlichen Genehmigungen.
Hier hält man sich auf dem laufenden ...


----------



## supasini (10. September 2007)

Termin ist eingetragen - hoffe, dass das klappt (bei euch und bei mir), wird bestimmt lustisch!


----------



## Conzi (25. September 2007)

Ich denke, da bin ich auch dabei. Das klingt so, als wäre das genau das richtige für mich  

Ich möchte das Thema Zeitnahme nochmal aufgreifen: Die Zeitname ließe sich _relativ_ einfach mit Hilfe der GPS-Geräte (die ja wohl bei dieser Aufgabenstellung jeder dabei hat) durchführen. Ähnlich erfolgt die Auswertung auch bei Gleitschirm-Wettkämpfen (siehe: http://www.dhv.de/typo/Downloads.365.0.html) Dort kommt die Sofware "Race" und "Checkin" zum Einsatz. 

Die Geräte werden vor dem Start registriert und nach der Zieleinfahrt ausgelesen. Auf dem gespeicherten Tracklog muss dann ein Punkt (mit Zeitstempel) vom Startort, ein Punkt von jeder Kontrollstelle (im jeweiligen Zeitfenster) und ein Punkt vom Zielort (wieder mit Zeitstempel) sein. Die Zeitdifferenz ist die "benötigte Zeit". Und schon kann man ein Ranking basteln...

Die Auswertung ließe sich natürlich auch nach der Veranstaltung "online" umsetzen. Die Biker laden ihre GPS-Tracks über ein Webinterface hoch und die Auswertung erfolgt auf dem Webserver. So funktioniert auch der DHV-XC-Contest. Bei Fragen: einfach Fragen ;-)

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## sigggi (31. Januar 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Polizei-Sportverein Bonn 1948 e.V.
> Abteilung Radsport
> www.csmerten.de​
> 
> ...



Wenn ihr noch den Streckenservice weglasst, dann wäre es eine Veranstaltung nach dem Brevetmodus.
Solche Veranstaltungen auf niedrigem organisatorischem Niveau sind wahrscheinlich die einzigste Möglichkeit das RTF sterben zu verhindern.


----------



## Onkel M (3. Februar 2008)

Der letzte Stand der Dinge:
PSV-MTB-MARATHON

*"Einmal zur Hohen Acht, bitte"*

Termin: *Sonntag, 17. August 2008*
Startort: *Bonn, Hardtberg-Halle*

So, im BDR-Breitensport-Kalender 2008 steht unsere Veranstaltung; in den nächsten Tagen werde ich mit den Forstämtern Kontakt aufnehmen und eine forst-/wald-/wild-/wandererverträgliche Streckenführung absprechen, die ich dann spätestens im März 2008 als GPS-"Ideal"-Strecke zur Verfügung stellen werde.

* Unsere neueste Streckenplanung *(Stand 1. Februar 2008)


* Start Bonn-Hardtberg-Halle
* 
Röttgen
Merlerbahn
Adendorfer Allee
Burg Münchhausen
durch die Felder nach Eckendorf
über Vettelhoven
durch den Ringener Wald
Holzweiler Kreuz
Kuxberg

* # K1 "EVA"-Aussichtsturm am Silberberg
* 
Abfahrt durch die Weinberge nach Marienthal
Dernau
Auffahrt Krausberg
Wandererkreuz
Hasenkreuz

* # K2 Steinerberghaus (Parkplatz)*

Abfahrt nach Ahrbrück (versch. Möglichkeiten)
in Ahrbrück () Anstieg über den Karl-Kaufmann-Weg
Teufelsley
Hohe Warte 
Hochacht

* # K3 Hohe Acht *

Abfahrt über Müllers Kreuz
nach Adenau
Ahrufer-Radweg bis
Hönningen
Aufstieg nach Lind
Im Hangarsch
Linder Höhe bis

* # K4 Plittersdorf*

Abfahrt ins Sahrbachtal
Aufstieg durchs Vischeltal
Burg Vischel
Hilberath
Kurtenberg
Madbach-Talsperre

* # K 5 Queckenberg Sporthalle *

Rheinbacher Stadtwald
Lüftelberg
Bahnhof Kottenforst
Witterschlick

* Ziel Hardtberg-Halle*




PSV Bonn 
 www.csmerten.de



»Rad am Ring« findet übrigens am 23./24. August 2008 statt  also keine Überschneidung ...


----------



## supasini (20. Februar 2008)

ist die Strecke http://www.csmerten.de/assets/images/MTB_Marathon_2008_klein.jpeg eigentlich schon mal jemand abgefahren? 
btw: ich freu mich schon auf Vortreffen zur Planung der "besten" Route - mir fallen schon einige leckere Single-Trail-Varianten ein.
Und da ich gerade am Rande mit der Planung der CTF des RSV Euskirchen beschäftigt bin und mich mit den Genehmigungsverfahren und den unterschiedlichen Anforderungen von BDR, Forstbehörde, Waldbesitzer, Radsportverein,... rumschlage resp. das mitbekomme: ich hoffe, dass ihr die Veranstaltung so genehmigt bekommt, ähnliches wäre dann nächstes Jahr auch für uns aus Euskirchen eine Option.
Müsst ihr bei den geführten Touren die exakte Strecke anmelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel M (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo Supasini,
tja, die Vorarbeit einer CTF-Veranstaltung ist recht mühselig.



> Müsst ihr bei den geführten Touren die exakte Strecke anmelden



Die Streckenführung der geführten Touren sind dem jeweiligen Tourguide überlassen. Wir stellen uns das so vor, dass am Veranstaltungstag ca. 5 Tourguides zur Verfügung stehen, die dann von der Hardtberghalle aus (in unterschiedlichen Leistungsgruppen) mit ihrer Gruppe losfahren und möglichst wieder komplett in Bonn ankommen.

Diese Tourguides müssen übrigens nicht vom PSV sein.
Wir haben nämlich mit den Kontrollstellen genug zu tun.

_Deshalb schon mal jetzt die höfliche Frage an alle:
_
*Wer von euch hätte den Lust, so eine Gruppe zu führen? Und eine eigene Streckenführung auszuarbeiten?
*

Die 5 Kontrollpunkte stehen ja fest: 

http://www.csmerten.de/assets/images/MTB_Marathon_2008_klein.jpeg

Gruß aus BN nach EU, 
CS


http://www.csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html


----------



## bountymike (3. März 2008)

Super Idee,
könntet ihr bitte noch die hm für jeden Streckenabschnitt angeben?
Danke


----------



## supasini (3. März 2008)

@OnkelM:
ich wäre durchaus bereit, ne Gruppe zu guiden - Zielvorgabe wäre dann aber ein möglichst hoher Trail-Anteil 
dadurch wird's natürlich richtig heftig und der Start dieser Gruppe müsste recht früh erfolgen...


----------



## Conzi (13. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habt Ihr die Strecke evtl. als GPS-Track zu Verfügung? 

Gruß
Conzi


----------



## Onkel M (14. März 2008)

@ conzi

Gebt mir bitte noch 2 - 3 Wochen Zeit, dann sehen wir klarer.
Auch was die Genehigungen angeht.
GPS ist natürlich auch geplant - wie sollte sich sonst der Voreifler in der Hocheifel zurecht finden  ? Gilt natürlich auch für Bonner ...


@ supasini

Das wäre natürlich toll, wenn Du eine Tour übernehmen könntest.
Was die Startzeit angeht: um 6 Uhr geht's an der Hardtberghalle los!
Sonst wird es mit der großen Strecke eng. 

Gruß aus Bonn,
C.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2008)

Hallöle !
Mit welcher Resonaz rechnet ihr denn für eure Veranstaltung so ? 
Ich will ja nich Miesepetrig erscheinen aber 120km sind doch schon ganz schön deftig. Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das es Massenweise fahrer geben wird die diese Distanz in Angriff nehmen ! Oder ist es vielleicht auch gewollt das man nicht die Masse der MTBler anspricht ?

Andererseits find ichs gut das mal was in unserer Ecke gemacht wird  
Mal sehn, vielleicht reicht mein Trainingsstand ja bis August aus für sone Mördertour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (14. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> @OnkelM:
> ich wäre durchaus bereit, ne Gruppe zu guiden - Zielvorgabe wäre dann aber ein möglichst hoher Trail-Anteil
> dadurch wird's natürlich richtig heftig und der Start dieser Gruppe müsste recht früh erfolgen...



Genau,
6:00 Uhr ist Optimal, dann ist man gegen 12:00 wieder an der Hardberghalle und kann die Runde nochmal fahren, geeeeil  
P.S. also ich nicht ,aber Iris und Micha vieleicht.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## supasini (14. März 2008)

wer mit mir fährt sollte bedenken, dass ich KEINE RENNEN fahre - die gibt's woanders/bei anderen Leuten


----------



## MasifCentralier (14. März 2008)

Es wird ja wohl auch noch kürzere Runden geben, oder? 
Es werden sich aber auch sicher genug für die 120er Runde finden.


----------



## XCRacer (14. März 2008)

Bis zur Hohen Acht und zurück, ist bis zur Hohen Acht und zurück. Kürzer als 120 km gehts wohl nicht. Was soll's? 120 km sind doch keine Weltreise.


----------



## supasini (15. März 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Es wird ja wohl auch noch kürzere Runden geben, oder?
> Es werden sich aber auch sicher genug für die 120er Runde finden.





XCRacer schrieb:


> Bis zur Hohen Acht und zurück, ist bis zur Hohen Acht und zurück. Kürzer als 120 km gehts wohl nicht. Was soll's? 120 km sind doch keine Weltreise.



fast genau meine gedanken. 
wobei das mit "keine weltreise" wohl nicht für jeden menschen in der region gilt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. März 2008)

Hab die Strecke mal in TOP 50 nachgepinnt und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen das mein Trainingsstand definitiv nicht bis August ausreichen wird ! Torotzdem wünsche ich euch eine erfolgreiche Durchführung eures Events !







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Onkel M (27. März 2008)

_Letzte Meldung! _ 
âEinmal zur Hohen Acht, bitte!â
 Der MTB-Marathon des PSV Bonn

 Sonntag, *17. August 2008*
 Start: 06.00, Bonn, Hardtberghalle, GauÃstraÃe
 Zielschluss: 18:00 Uhr

 So â die Akten liegen zur Genehmigung bei den BehÃ¶rden.
 Jetzt heisst es abwarten, bis alle ihren Senf dazu gegeben haben.

 Obwohl ich erst, wenn die behÃ¶rdliche Genehmigung vorliegt, noch einmal alle Fakten zusammenfassen werde, hier vorab einige wichtige und grundlegende Informationen zu unserem MTB-Projekt:

*Die Strecke und die 5 Kontrollstellen:*


1. Etappe: Hardtberghalle â Silberberg
Zeitfenster: 06:00 â 08:00 Uhr
LÃ¤nge: 23,7 km

2. Etappe: Silberberg â Steinerberghaus 
Zeitfenster: 08:00 â 10:00
LÃ¤nge: 14,3

3. Etappe: Steinerberghaus â Hochacht
Zeitfenster: 10:00 â 12:00 Uhr 
19,0 Kilometer

4. Etappe: Hochacht â Lind
Zeitfenster: 12:00 â 14:00 Uhr
21,8 Kilometer

5. Etappe: Lind - Queckenberg /Madbach
Zeitfenster: 14:00 â 16:00 Uhr
21,5 Kilometer

6. Etappe: Queckenberg - Hardtberghalle
Zeitfenster: 16:00 â 18:00 Uhr
21,1 Kilometer
*
Gesamtstrecke: ca. 120 km* 

 Muss man wirklich alle 5 Kontrollstellen abfahren*?*
 Antwort: *Nein.*

 Ihr kÃ¶nnt eine Kontrollstelle, zwei Kontrollstellen, drei Kontrollstellen, vier Kontrollstellen oder alle fÃ¼nf Kontrollstellen anfahren. 

Also â vom _Silberberg_ *(K 1)* gehtâs entweder gleich zurÃ¼ck nach Bonn oder ihr nehmt noch das _Steinerberghaus_ *(K 2)* mit. FÃ¼hlt ihr euch dort oben noch richtig gut, dann fahrt doch noch bitte auf dem âKarl-Kaufmann-Wegâ bis _Hochacht_ *(K 3)*. Jetzt keine Lust und keine KÃ¶rner mehr?  
Kann man verstehen.
Dann kÃ¶nnt ihr durch das Ahrtal bis nach Bonn zurÃ¼ck zur Hardtberg-Halle fahren.  

Wer sich aber in _Hochacht_ noch richtig gut fÃ¼hlt und in der Zeit (siehe Tabelle) ist, der fÃ¤hrt hoch nach _Lind_ *(K 4)* bzw. bis nach _Queckenberg_ *(K 5) *und von dort erst zur *Hardtberghalle*.

Alles also eigentlich ganz unkompliziert.

Wer eine BDR-Wertungskarte hat, bekommt pro Kontrolle einen, zwei, drei, vier oder fÃ¼nf Stempel  und damit die entsprechenden Wertungspunkte. 

Alle anderen fahren so, wie sie mÃ¶gen. 
Gegen den inneren Schweinehund.  
Oder einfach nur fÃ¼r den SpaÃ.

Und noch etwas:
*Eine Streckenausschilderung gibt es nicht.*

_Wie ihr euch dann zurechtfinden sollt?_

1. Ihr wisst sowieso am besten selbst, wo es langgeht.
2. Ihr bekommt am Start eine Karte.
3. Ihr habt GPS. Wir geben euch die Tracks.
4. Ihr seid aus dem Ruhrgebiet? Oder aus Aachen? Verabredet euch mit einem Guide und startet gemeinsam von der Hardtberghalle. (NÃ¤heres dazu in KÃ¼rze).
5. Ihr haltet die Augen offen und fragt euch durch, denn â ehrlich! â jeder Wanderer kennt in der Eifel den _Silberberg_, das _Steinerberghaus_, den Ort _Hochacht_, die _Linder HÃ¶he_ und die _Madbach-Talsperre_.
6. Ihr schaut euch vorher auf unserer Homepage www.csmerten.de um.

 Alles weitere *bald*: es wird daran gearbeit ...


Euer PSV Bonn


----------



## Onkel M (27. März 2008)

D


----------



## Onkel M (27. März 2008)

s


----------



## Onkel M (13. Mai 2008)

Letzter Stand:

Unsere Veranstaltung wird aller Voraussicht nach *stattfinden*!
Bei den Behörden liegen zur Zeit noch keine "unlösbaren" Probleme vor.
Das ist doch immer etwas ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (13. Mai 2008)

Prima! Freue mich sehr auf die Veranstaltung


----------



## Onkel M (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 

ich kann's selbst noch nicht ganz glauben, aber nun liegen alle Genehmigungen vor und unsere Veranstaltung am 17.8.2008 kann tatsächlich doch noch stattfinden.

Für alle, die noch nicht wissen, was sie erwartet und die immer nur ganz oberflächlich lesen: Es ist eine Orientierungsfahrt ohne Streckenausschilderung. Ihr bekommt beim Start eine Streckenkarte oder (bald auf unserer Homepage) einen gps-track und los geht's. 

Für die lange Strecke hat man 12 Stunden Zeit. Ich bin die Strecke natürlich auch schon einmal abgefahren. Und hab's auch geschafft. Voraussetzung: Man muss einen Schnitt von 10 km/h fahren können. 

Vom Start zum EVA-Turm ist die Strecke lang, aber harmlos, dann kommt die Abfahrt ins Ahrtal nach Dernau, dann geht's freilich hoch bis zum Steinerberghaus mit einigen steilen Hügeln. Vom Steinerberghaus hinunter bis nach Ahrbrück (schnelle Kilometer), dann über den Karl-Kaufmann-Weg hinauf bis Hochacht, auch keine unlösbare Aufgabe, da nach der Teufelsley sogar einige längere Abfahrten kommen, von Hochacht bis Hönningen kann man ordentlich Marathon-Kilometer wegradeln: das ist eine lange Abfahrt nach Adenau und dann ein schneller Radweg, meistens mit Rückenwind. Da kann man den Schnitt noch einmal anheben. Die Auffahrt nach Lind ist eher human, das gute alte Vischeltal fährt sich aufwärts angenehmer als abwärts, die letzte Steigung vor Hilberath ist auch nicht sooo schlimm. wenn nicht gerade die Holzabfuhr zugeschlagen hat und die Strecke aufgeweicht ist, von Queckenberg nach Rheinbach bzw. zur Hardtberghalle geht's tendenziell immer bergab.

Für 3 bzw. 6 Euro Startgeld gibt's an jeder Kontrollstelle Schmalzbrote und Getränke. Kostenlose Luft aus der Luftpumpe, Werkzeugbenutzung ebenfalls umsonst. Und sonst nichts. (Meckerer bleiben bitte zu Hause.)

Dies ist ein Test für eine Veranstaltung, die im nächsten Jahr vielleicht eine Nummer größer stattfinden könnte. In diesem Jahr werden erst einmal Erfahrungen gesammelt. 

Alle weiteren Infos ab jetzt hier: 

http://csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html

Fragt, wenn ihr Fragen habt, und macht bitte Reklame!

Danke, Onkel M


----------



## Mc Wade (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Onkel M ,
habe mit einigen Kollegen Interesse an Eurer Veranstaltung - wieviel Höhenmeter kommen denn  da zusammen ( komlette Runde 120 km )
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## XCRacer (16. Juli 2008)

Aber das mit der Zeitnahme ist gestorben, oder?


----------



## Onkel M (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Willibald,

weiter oben ist "schraeg" (Eintrag vom 15.3.) die Tour auf TOP 50 "nachgefahren" und auf 3100 Hm gekommen. Ich bin im Frühjahr alles einmal selbst abgefahren (allerdings nicht auf einmal, sondern in 2 Teilen) und hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass es soviel Höhenmeter sind.

Aber man kann ja auch kürzer und weniger fahren, z.B. sich die Linder Höhe und Queckenberg schenken und durchs Vischeltal nach Hause fahren. Die Tour habe ich hier teilweise beschrieben:

http://www.csmerten.de/Home_PSV/Mountainbike/mountainbike.html

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Marc B (16. Juli 2008)

Hab's mal in unsere News gebracht. Hier in Bonn gibt's bestimmt ein paar Interessierte. Habt ihr ansonsten auch ein regelmäßiges MTB-Treff?


----------



## Onkel M (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo XCRacer

Klar kann die Zeit genommen werden.

Du (ihr) sag(s)t mir in der Hardtberghalle, wann losgefahren wird, ich lass die Stoppuhr laufen und dann werdet ihr schon irgendwann wieder ankommen. Dann drücken wir noch einmal auf die Stoppuhr und dann haben wir eine Sieger-Zeit. Und auch einen Schnellsten.

Wir können ja eine Startzeit vereinbaren (am besten 6 Uhr) und dann geht's für alle los, die sich daran beteiligen wollen. Der Erste muss zur Strafe einen ollen Pokal aus dem Vereinsfundus mitnehmen ...


Gruss,
C.


----------



## Blades (16. Juli 2008)

Das ganze find ich mal ne gute Idee endlich findet sowas auchmal im Bonner raum statt.
Also sollte nichts dazwischen kommen bin ich dabei.
*daumen hoch*


----------



## XCRacer (16. Juli 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Wir können ja eine Startzeit vereinbaren (am besten 6 Uhr)...


Wollt ihr schon um 11 Uhr Siegerehrung machen? 
Prinzipiell eine gute Idee. 6 Uhr tut aber weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blades (20. Juli 2008)

Also 6 uhr ist extremst früh da werd ichs mir 3 mal überlegen mitzufahren


----------



## pjk (20. Juli 2008)

> Ihr wisst sowieso am besten selbst, wo es langgeht



Hallo, mal ne Frage,,
was geschieht, wenn ich z.B., oder noch 25 Andere, die 3 Etappe vom Steinberghaus über die L90 fahre, also Kesseling, Weidenbach, Herschbach, Kaltenborn?
Das ist sicher nicht besonders interessant, aber wenn es nur darum geht die Kontrollpunkte abzufahren und auch noch von Zeitmessen geredet wird liegt die Idee doch nahe, Höhen- und Kilometer zu sparen, (und sich unterwegs auch mal ein Stück von der Freundin fahren zu lassen,) nein, nein, das letzte war ein Witz, so unsportlich ist keiner. 





> Wer eine BDR-Wertungskarte hat, bekommt pro Kontrolle einen, zwei, drei, vier oder fünf Stempel und damit die entsprechenden Wertungspunkte.



Es geht mehr um die Genehmigungen, wo doch sicher die Streckenführung bekannt gegeben werden mußte, und um einfache und weniger einfache Wertungspunkte.
Gruß
Peter

Nachtrag:
ich nehm die Frage zurück, nachdem ich mit den Höhenmetern gespielt habe bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, das ich da nicht mitfahren kann. Bei mir sind es 3330 Hm, wenn ich nun aus längerer  Erfahrung 20% abziehe, sind es immer noch 2640 hm. Abzug deshalb, um mit der Barometerfraktion eine gewisse Übereinstimmung zu erzielen. Nun hab ich kurze Berechnungen über den Energieverbrauch gemacht, wenn es mir gelingen sollte einen Schnitt von 15km/h zu fahren, sitze ich immer noch 8 Stunden im Sattel. 8 Stunden Mt-Biken oder auch mein Gewicht über die Höhen zu transportieren verbraucht grob 20000 J(5000kcal), das sind weit mehr als 10 Flaschen Weizenbier,, soviel kann ich aber nicht trinken, muß noch mit dem Auto nach Hause.

Peter


----------



## XCRacer (20. Juli 2008)

Dann trink' alkoholfrei. Kann dir das neue Öttinger alkoholfrei Weizenbier sehr empfehlen


----------



## van Eelen (22. Juli 2008)

Hmmm...
gibt es denn in der Nähe (max.2 Km) des Startpunktes eine Möglichkeit zu Zelten?


----------



## Onkel M (22. Juli 2008)

Ja, inoffiziell geht das direkt neben der Halle. Da gibt es eine kleine Wiese. Und da wir am Sonntagmorgen ab 5 Uhr in der Halle sind, kannst du da auch (warm)duschen und ab 6 Uhr auch etwas frühstücken.


----------



## tobi.ass (22. Juli 2008)

Was ist denn im optimalen Fall bei "einmal zur Hohen Acht bitte" an Höhenmeter zu erwarten??? Nur damit ich weiß ob sich ein Start lohnt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel M (22. Juli 2008)

Die Höhenmeter sind nicht so wild, auch wenn es über 3.000 sein sollten - dazu am Wochenende mehr, wenn ich alles mit dem Garmin abgefahren bin - entscheidend ist m.E. die Kondition für die doch recht lange Strecke ...
(Aber in 12 Stunden schafft das jeder.)

Warte also bis zum Wochenende, dann gibt's alles ganz genau im Detail.

Gruß, C.


----------



## pjk (22. Juli 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Die Höhenmeter sind nicht so wild, auch wenn es über 3.000 sein sollten -



Hai,
seh ich auch so, fahr die Morgens zum Brötchen holen über Wurzeltrails,,,

Gruß 
Peter


----------



## Onkel M (28. Juli 2008)




----------



## Onkel M (28. Juli 2008)

So, die Strecke ist noch einmal geändert worden, der Ausflug nach Queckenberg gestrichen, stattdessen geht es vom Vischeltal direkt über den Wanderparkplatz in Hilberath zurück zur Hardtberghalle.
Ab morgen gibt die neuen GPS-Tracks und die ovl-Datei zum Herunterladen auf unserer Vereins-Homepage www.cmerten.de.


----------



## Onkel M (31. Juli 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Ab morgen gibt die neuen GPS-Tracks und die ovl-Datei zum Herunterladen auf unserer Vereins-Homepage www.cmerten.de.



Schön, wenn man wenigstens die Adresse der eigenen Vereins-Homepage richtig zitieren würde. Nur

www.csmerten.de

ist richtig und dort - und nur dort - gibt's alles zum MTB-Ultra-Marathon des PSV Bonn am 17.08.2008. Auch die GPS-Tracks.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (5. August 2008)

Wenn ich das Profil einmal von links nach rechts durchgehe und dabei die Höhenmeter addiere bleibt es doch jetzt unter 2000 wenn ich mich nicht irre ?! oder was meint ihr


----------



## supasini (15. August 2008)

wer von den üblichen Verdächtigen fährt mit? (Handlampe etc.?)
Wir (Rockforce und ich, evtl. auch der massive) wollen um 7.30 starten und möglichst die volle Strecke fahren. Ich fänd es schön, wenn wir in einer etwas größeren Gruppe fahren könnten.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. August 2008)

bin zwar kein üblicher, fahr jedoch auch mit  aber wir hatten 7 uhr ins auge gefasst... gibt es eigentlich jemanden der um 6 startet ? hehe


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. August 2008)

Ja, der grüne Hüpfer hatte da sowas verlauten lassen.


----------



## supasini (15. August 2008)

wer ist wir?
kann man sich noch anschließen?
tempo und untersatz?
(meint: schnell und hart oder spaß und enduro?)
fragen über fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2008)

Ich halte meine Teilnahme noch offen. Habe eine Entzündung am Sitzfleisch... 
Ansonsten fahre ich gerne in einer zügigen Gruppe mit.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. August 2008)

also "wir" sind zwei leute (22 & 26)... jedoch ne komische kombination, weil "wir" uns vllt 30min kennen durchs warten am start eines kleinen marathons... und bissel schreiben per icq... daher weiß ich selber net so wie fit er ist  ist eher ne zweckgemeinschaft am sonntag weil ich sonst keinen überreden konnte mitzuamchen hehe und solange alleine fahren is ja net das gelbe vom ei... wobei ich net weiß ob wir bis zum schluß zusammen bleiben!
von meiner seite aus wird ne gute mischung zwischen gemütlich und sportlich gefahren. ist ja immer schwer zu sagen, für den einen ist erst berg hoch kurz vorm zusammenbruch und der andere pfeift noch nen schönes lied nebenbei  mein ziel ist jedenfalls unter 8 stunden fals das zur einordnung hilft!
anschließen generell natürlich möglich, fals die gruppe net harmonisch läuft kann man sich ja auch wieder friedlich trennen 
gruß


----------



## supasini (16. August 2008)

rockforce (18) und ich (>40) sind um 7 uhr am start.
bis morgen!


----------



## rockforce (16. August 2008)

17 ^^ 

masifcentrailer ist auch dabei.


----------



## Onkel M (16. August 2008)

Wie ich aus sehr sicheren Quellen weiß, stehen in Hochacht (K3) fünf selbstgebackene Kuchen und in Lind (K 4) eine Ärztin mit dem Notfallkoffer an der Kontrolle. 

Die Frau soll eine erfahrene Ultra-Marathonläuferin (3. Platz beim 100 km-Lauf in Biel, Deutsche Meisterin 100 km Mannschaft) sein. 

In Hochacht also beim Kuchen zuschlagen und in Lind also bloß nicht jammern ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (16. August 2008)

zum glück stehen die kuchen am wendepunkt der tour  da kommen dann nicht zu viele hin 
vll strate ich dann doch um 6


----------



## ultra2 (16. August 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Wie ich aus sehr sicheren Quellen weiß, stehen in Hochacht (K3) fünf selbstgebackene Kuchen ...



Und die machen das auch mit den Stempeln?



Onkel M schrieb:


> ...und in Lind (K 4) eine Ärztin mit dem Notfallkoffer an der Kontrolle.



Da könnte es für uns schon zu spät sein. Naja, sehen wir dann morgen.


----------



## supasini (17. August 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Wie ich aus sehr sicheren Quellen weiß, stehen in Hochacht (K3) fünf selbstgebackene Kuchen und in Lind (K 4) eine Ärztin mit dem Notfallkoffer an der Kontrolle.
> 
> Die Frau soll eine erfahrene Ultra-Marathonläuferin (3. Platz beim 100 km-Lauf in Biel, Deutsche Meisterin 100 km Mannschaft) sein.
> 
> In Hochacht also beim Kuchen zuschlagen und in Lind also bloß nicht jammern ...



Kuchen: seeehr lecka!
Ärztin: hat uns nur mit Lebensmittel versorgt, offensichtlich sahen wir besser aus, als wir uns gefühlt haben (da hatten wir schon verträumte 90 km/1900 Hm) in den Beinen...

war ne supa-Veranstaltung, total nette und harmonische*) Gruppe, die sich noch im Kottenforst gefunden hat.
GPS ist sicher sinnvoll, nur mit Karte wäre es ne üble Sucherei geworden.
Wir haben noch zwei kleine Extras eingebaut: Vom Steiner berg kann man natürlich nicht einfach schnack auf Forststraße runter fahren und da die Tour  "Einmal zur Hohen Acht, bitte!" hieß sind wir natürlich nicht einfach von Hochacht zurück gefahren, sondern mal gerade auf den namensgebenden Berg.
So kamen bei uns 133 km/ 2300 Hm (Garmin) in gut 7h Fahrzeit zusammen, unterwegs waren wir von 7-16.30.
Danke an OnkelM und sein Team! 


*) außer mir im letzten Drittel, da hing ich bergauf doch was hinterher. Sowas ist ja eigentlich nicht schlimm, aber ein Drittel war ja ne ausgewachsene Tour )


----------



## No Mercy (17. August 2008)

Schöne Tour wars, großes Lob an den Veranstalter:

- super freundliche Menschen an den Kontrollpunkten!
- entgegen der Ankündigung (warum hab ich mir vorher nur alle Taschen mit Essen vollgestopft) gab es neben reichlich Schmalzbroten auch ne Menge anderer Leckereien! (ich sag nur gelbe Chemie aus dem Spender)
- eine komplette Werkstatt inklusive Montageständer (Hochacht) hab ich sonst noch nirgendwo gesehen.

Also hoffentlich wieder im nächsten Jahr und vielleicht lassen sich dann die Passage über die vielbefahrene Landstraße und der Körbchenfahrrad - Radweg vermeiden. 

Danke nochmal an Axel fürs GPS guiden

gruß dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (17. August 2008)

Kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen. Schöne Tour, sehr nette Menschen an den Verpflegungsstationen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (17. August 2008)

Vielen Dank für die gelungene Veranstaltung  

herrliche Gegend , viele Berge , schöne Abfahrten ........

Den leckeren Kuchen , die Schmalz-Brote, die Bananen , die Riegel , die Waffeln ...............  und für die *Leute* die es mit einem Lächeln herausgerückt haben  

*Schön wars *



Danke dafür  .... *und für meinen ersten Platz* 

Gruß
Renate


----------



## Trekki (17. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> war ne supa-Veranstaltung, total nette und harmonische*) Gruppe, die sich noch im Kottenforst gefunden hat.
> [...]
> *) außer mir im letzten Drittel, da hing ich bergauf doch was hinterher. Sowas ist ja eigentlich nicht schlimm, aber ein Drittel war ja ne ausgewachsene Tour )



Sooo schlimm war es doch nicht im letzten drittel. Nur auf den beiden Uphills nach Lind und Hilberath mussten wir Jungs uns mal messen.


----------



## joscho (17. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Den leckeren Kuchen , die Schmalz-Brote, die Bananen , die Riegel , die Waffeln ...............  und für die *Leute* die es mit einem Lächeln herausgerückt haben



Du hast ja wiedermal so Recht 

Dank an Onkel M und alle "Versorger"


----------



## Onkel M (17. August 2008)

Danke für das viele Lob.
Danke für die vielen guten Gespräche nachher, in und vor der Hardtberghalle.
Auch für die sachliche Kritik, liebe Neuenahrer ...

Ich brauch' jetzt aber erst mal eine Flasche Bier.

Kann aber auch ohne die jetzt schon sagen, daß wir uns, jedenfalls von meiner Seite aus, im nächsten Jahr auf alle Fälle wiedersehen. 

Melde mich morgen noch einmal ausführlicher ...


----------



## Streckenposten (17. August 2008)

Diese Tour hat noch mal so richtig Spaß gemacht. Ein Glück, daß die Wege einigermaßen trocken waren. Und- weil das bisher noch nicht erwähnt wurde: Die Verpflegung an der Kontrollstelle Silberberg war erste Sahne und kriegt von mir mindestens 5 CTF-Verpflegungsstellensterne. Ich wünsche uns allen für die nächsten Touren viele Satelitten im All.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (18. August 2008)

Hallo Christian alias Onkel M / hallo PSV Bonn,

möchte mich allen vorrangegangenen Komentaren zu Eurer ersten CTF "Einmal zur hohen acht, bitte " anschließen !

Meine Mitfahrer (4) und ich waren begeistert von der Tour und den Rahmenbedingunen, perfekte Organisation ( Startbereich, Kontollpunkte, Verpflegung, ehrenamtliche Menschen, Zielbereich ).

Kann Kritiker nur begrenzt verstehen !
Wer sich richtig informiert hat, wusste : 
- Orientierungsfahrt, meint - fahren mit Karte oder optimaler mit GPS
- Verpflegungs/Kontrollpunkte nur begrenzt geöffnet
- Startzeit/ Fenster 6-10 Uhr ( wer später fährt - ist ensprechend gut drauf - oder muss sich selbst verpflegen )

Alles in allem nur möglich durch ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter oder Sponsoring 
- erstaunlich was hier möglich wurde für gerade 60 TEILNEHMER

Es ist Euch zu wünschen, dass bei der hoffentlich nächsten Verananstaltung im kommenden Jahr die Resonanz entsprechend Eurem  Einsatz deutlich wird.

Danke und Gruss

Willibald


----------



## Eifel-Twister (18. August 2008)

Hallo, 

von mir auch noch mal großes Lob und Dankeschön and die Veranstalter und die wirklich netten Streckenposten und den leckeren Kuchen 

Danke auch noch mal an das nette Team, in dem ich mitfahren durfte und unseren GPSler aus EU. Fürs nächste Mal werd ich noch ein bissel mehr trainieren, damit es auch auf den letzten Uphills besser klappt. 

Viele Grüße, Philipp


----------



## ultra2 (18. August 2008)

Streckenposten schrieb:


> ...Die Verpflegung an der Kontrollstelle Silberberg war erste Sahne und kriegt von mir mindestens 5 CTF-Verpflegungsstellensterne...
> Gruß Bernd



Du hättest auch die anderen Kontrollstellen anfahren sollen. Waren alle top


----------



## OneWheeler (18. August 2008)

Hallo,

auch von mir der aus dem Pott kommt, ein großes Lob an die Verpflegung und die nrtten Leute an den Kontrollen. Ich hatte erst versucht nur mit der Karte deie wir bekamen klar zu kommen aber um die Kontrollen zu finden war die leider etwas ungenau, ch habe K1 versäumt/täumt. Die K2 war besser zu finden nd ich hatte das Glück eine Truppe aus Bonn zu treffen die ein Navi hatten und ich mit nahmen. Danach lief fast alles glatt.

Mich würde noch die genauen Höhenmeter, der gesamten Tour, intressieren. Ich hatte am Ende zwar 140km auf dem Tacho, das lag aber wohl am such von K1 und K2.

Gruß
aus Bottrop

p.s. am 7.9 richtet der Adler07 eine CTF aus 
Glück Auf CTF http://radsport.adler07.de/seiten/gluck-auf-ctf.htm


----------



## Mc Wade (18. August 2008)

Hallo,

Mich würde noch die genauen Höhenmeter, der gesamten Tour, intressieren. Ich hatte am Ende zwar 140km auf dem Tacho, das lag aber wohl am such von K1 und K2.

Gruß
aus Bottrop

Hallö Onewheeler,


hoffe Du bist gut im Pott angekommen, waren ja in etwa zur gleichen Zeit im Ziel, 18:30 UHR, nachdem wir uns schon an den beiden letzten Kontrollstellen trafen !

Ich/Wir sind um 06:30 losgefahren und hatten am Ende 2400 hm/140Km auf der Uhr, auch wir haben es uns nicht nehmen lassen den Steinerberg 2mal anzufahren, eine bekannte Trailabfahrt musste sein ! Ich denke der Streckenvorschlg vom PSV (Christian) hat rund 2000 hm.


Vielleicht schaun wir im September bei Euch mal rein !

Gruss

Willibald


----------



## Onkel M (18. August 2008)

Hallo,

hier: 

http://picasaweb.google.com/yambajo

haben Johanna und Hubertus von der Kontrollstelle 3 in Hochacht eine Menge Fotos von euch eingestellt.


----------



## supasini (18. August 2008)

cool!
ist der Mensch mit dem Körbchen auch die ganze Tour gefahren - oder hatte der sich nur verirrt?

ich denke auch, dass es ziemlich genau 2kHm waren, wenn man auf der ausgeschilderten Strecke geblieben ist (Garmin, Hm interpoliert, mit Ciclo gemessen etwa 150 weniger)


----------



## Streckenposten (18. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du hättest auch die anderen Kontrollstellen anfahren sollen. Waren alle top



...dann wäre ich jetzt noch unterwegs. Bis K2 Steinerberg hat es noch gereicht. Dann mußte ich abdrehen. Ich habe auf der anderen Seite der Ahr die Fährte wieder aufgenommen.
Vielen Dank, daß ich trotzdem mitfahren durfte.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## joscho (18. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> cool!
> ist der Mensch mit dem Körbchen auch die ganze Tour gefahren - oder hatte der sich nur verirrt?



Mit Körbchen habe ich nun Keinen gesehen. Aber der Herr mit der Lenkertasche ist uns sowohl am Anfang wie auch am Ende der Tour begegnet.


----------



## Trekki (18. August 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier:
> 
> ...



OnkelM, vielen dank für den Link! Die macht die Tour nochmals schöner und kann meine Team-Kollegen, die Reihenweise abgesagt haben, neidisch machen.

Von der guten Verpflegung haben ja schon alle geschrieben. Da mein Tacho am ende der Tour 3600k Kal angezeigt hat, gab es weder bei den Schmalzbroten, Rübenkraut oder Schoko/Kirschkuchen keinen Grund sich zurück zu halten. Ich habe alles genossen und benötigt.

Zur OneWheeler's Frage nach den Streckendaten: bei mir waren es 151km / 2517Hm. Jedoch hatte ich ca. 17km / 150Hm extra für die An/Abreise und die 2 extra-Schleifen, die supasini schon beschrieben hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (18. August 2008)

Denn eure Kritik hätte mir gerade noch gefehlt, nachdem ich an diesem Sonntag von 1.000 kölschen RTF-Opis fix & fertiggemacht worden bin, weil den Rennradlern wegen des überraschend großen Ansturms auf unsere RTF die Müsli-Riegel ausgegangen sind. 

--- oh Gott! 
Keine Müsliriegel!
Bei 70 km Fahrtstrecke und null Höhenmeter!
Ich fass es nicht!
Das war Folter! 
Das war Mord!

Da hat man schließlich 3 Euro Startgeld bezahlt und für diese horrende Summe nichts zu futtern bekommen. Wir mussten den schlimmsten dieser Knülche sogar das Startgeld zurückerstatten.

Trotzdem: Zu so einer MTB-Veranstaltung gehört auch, dass man die MTB-Fahrer abends anständig versorgt und begrüßt, wenn sie im Ziel sind. Bloß hatten uns alles das die RTFler weggefressen und weggetrunken.

Naja - im nächsten Jahr wird alles besser.
Ihr werdet sehen.
Da lassen wir die mit den spindeldürren Reifen einfach weg und sind ganz unter uns.

Herzliche Grüße, 
C.[/QUOTE]






Hey....

das sind ja wohl Deine Freunde ... die Dackelschneider.... 

Gruss

Willibald


----------



## Onkel M (18. August 2008)

Natürlich habe ich nichts gegen Rennrad-Fahrer. 
Und sportlich schon gar nicht.
Wir haben ja im Verein in der Vergangenheit auch einige sehr schöne PSV-Marathons (220 km, 3000 Hm) ausgerichtet.
Und viele dieser Marathons bin ich auch früher selbst gefahren.
Auf dem Rennrad mußt du sieben, acht Stunden lang gleichmäßig kurbeln.
Auf hohem Niveau.
Das ist eine tolle Leistung. 
Nie war ich so platt, wie damals nach diesen hohen Dauer-Anstrengungen.
Keine MTB-Tour hätte mich jemals so fertig machen können ... 

Aber - was ich bei _manchen_ Sportsfreunden auf den schmalen Reifen einfach nicht leiden kann, ist das Anspruchsdenken und die fehlende Leidensfähigkeit, die wohl weitgehend daher rührt, weil die sich naiverweise an den Bedingungen der Profis orientieren. Und Profis sind für die die, die die Flasche hochhalten und dann kommt der Wasserträger oder der Mannschaftswagen und bringt eine neue Flasche. Oder gleich das neue Rad. 

Das kopieren manche RTFler irgendwie als Verhaltensmuster.
Die nehmen sich so ernsthaft die Profis als _role models_ vor.

Bei unserer RTF-Veranstaltung am Sonntag hat mich beispielsweise einer angerufen und eine Viertelstunde beschäftigt, der allen Ernstes von mir verlangte, ich solle einen Service-Wagen schicken, weil er einen Riß im Mantel hätte, mit dem er, wie ich nachher von seinen verlegenen Vereinskollegen erfahren konnte, schon am Start losgefahren war. Der Typ war sehr ungehalten, als er merkte, dass wir für seine 3 Euro Startgeld keinen Service-Wagen bereitstellen würden, der 50 km hin und 50 km zurückfährt, um ihn irgendwo in der Sackeifel abzuholen.

Ich meine, wir MTBler sind da doch meistens unkomplizierter: 

Wenn es nichts zu trinken gibt, muss ich mir halt etwas besorgen.
"Irgendwie. Irgendwo. Irgendwann." (Nena).

Und wenn mir der Rahmen bricht, dann gehe ich eben zu Fuß nach Hause.
Oder, wie's in einem anderen alten deutschen Schlager heißt: 

"Und wenn was passiert,
und wenn was passiert,
dann wird unter Wasser marschiert".


C.


----------



## Enrgy (18. August 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Ich meine, wir MTBler sind da doch unkomplizierter: Wenn es nichts zu trinken gibt, muss ich mir halt etwas besorgen...



Als MTBler fährt man eben meist dort, wo es keine Verpflegung gibt. Daher ist die Selbstversorgung auch kein außergewöhnlicher Umstand.

Ein RRler würde wohl kaum mit Rucksack auf Tour gehen...

Glückwunsch zu eurer gelungenen Veranstaltung, die ja wohl einiges an Vorarbeit erforderte.


----------



## Onkel M (18. August 2008)

Hauptsache, du machst nächstes Mal mit


----------



## Onkel M (18. August 2008)

@ engry

Vor allem, weil Deine Hardcore-Team-Kollegen jetzt auf den Hardcore-Fotos sehen können, welche Hardcore-Asphalt-Tracks bei dieser Hardcore-Tour angesagt waren


----------



## supasini (19. August 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> [...] sehr schöne PSV-Marathons (220 km, 3000 Hm) ausgerichtet.
> Und viele dieser Marathons bin ich auch früher selbst gefahren.
> Auf dem Rennrad mußt du sieben, acht Stunden lang gleichmäßig kurbeln.
> Auf hohem Niveau.
> ...



oooch, kein Problem - das ist hinzukriegen, auch auf dem MTB! 


und der enrgy fährt solche Touren nur zwischen erstem November-Montag und letztem März-Sonntag!


----------



## OneWheeler (19. August 2008)

Hi,

hier mal Bilder ohne Aspalt

An meine 4 Begleiter ich habe noch weitere Bilder, einfach eine PM schicken.
@ PSV ich war der Testfaher und glaube, im nächsten Jahr kommn mehr aus dem Pott zu euch

Gruß
FranK


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ...und der enrgy fährt solche Touren nur zwischen erstem November-Montag und letztem März-Sonntag!



Und ich dachte immer er macht es wie Waldi Hartmann: Na, I red bloß drüber


----------



## supasini (19. August 2008)

Das der Enrgy nur Touren unter 2h Dauer macht stimmt so nicht, das ist ein hartnäckiges Gerücht, guckst du z.B. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4188314&postcount=1621
Und diese Tour war einen Tag VOR WP-Start - unser Team war mit 4 von 5 am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Das der Enrgy nur Touren unter 2h Dauer macht stimmt so nicht, das ist ein hartnäckiges Gerücht, guckst du z.B. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4188314&postcount=1621



Das ist jetzt aber nicht ganz der Umfang der "Hohen Acht". 



supasini schrieb:


> Und diese Tour war einen Tag VOR WP-Start - unser Team war mit 4 von 5 am Start!



Ich glaube ihr währt trotzdem hinter uns gelandet. Im WP.


----------



## supasini (19. August 2008)

jaja, wühl du nur weiter in alten wunden...


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. August 2008)

Eifel-Twister schrieb:


> Danke auch noch mal an das nette Team, in dem ich mitfahren durfte und unseren GPSler aus EU. Fürs nächste Mal werd ich noch ein bissel mehr trainieren, damit es auch auf den letzten Uphills besser klappt.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Philipp



Jetzt übertreib aber mal nicht, ich fand deine Form, dafür dass du erst wieder eingestiegen bist echt gut.


----------



## Enrgy (19. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht ganz der Umfang der "Hohen Acht".



Trifft aber so ziemlich das, was ich willens bin auf dem Rad am Stück zurückzulegen. Also immer die Hälfte von euren Touren. Samstag bin ich 3,5h gefahren, das war schon die absolute Schmerzgrenze, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. 
Aber nun ist ja bald Herbst und die Vorbereitung für den WP kann beginnen...
Wobei ich dann auch keine größeren Touren +70km/+1500Hm machen werde, dafür aber öfter aufm Bike sitze. 
Übrigens sind 2h so ziemlich genau der Durchschnitt aller meiner Touren in den letzten 11 Jahren.
So, Abo off, ich düs gleich nach San Francisco zum Indycar Rennen...


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Übrigens sind 2h so ziemlich genau der Durchschnitt aller meiner Touren in den letzten 11 Jahren.



Was durchaus nicht verwerflich ist.



Enrgy schrieb:


> Aber nun ist ja bald Herbst und die Vorbereitung für den WP kann beginnen...



Ham wa ja letztes Jahr lokal gewonnen. Ist jetzt etwas die Luft raus.



Enrgy schrieb:


> So, Abo off, ich düs gleich nach San Francisco zum Indycar Rennen...



Nun den viel Spass im Bushland.

Jetzt aber zurück zum Thema, zu dem ich nix mehr beitragen kann.


----------



## macarthur (19. August 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

auch von meiner Seite kann ich nur das Beste über die Tour und die gesamte Veranstaltung berichten...

Nette Leute..
Gutes Essen.... und nicht nur das berühmte Schmalzbrot..!!!

Nächstes Jahr dann zur selben Zeit!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (19. August 2008)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> [Rennrad-bashing gelöscht]




Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion übers RR in diesem Thread nicht. Bis auf Start/Ziel hatten wir doch keine Berührungspunkte mit denen. Positive Ausnahme ist der Crosser, der in unserer Gruppe mitgefahren ist. Er hat bergauf auf uns gewartet, bergab war es umgekehrt.

Ich war letztens bei einer anderen Veranstaltung, wo CTF und RTF parallel durchgeführt wurden. Die haben 2 Verpflegungspunkte zusammen gelegt, dort ging es ähnlich zu wie in diesem Thread: ich wurde aus heiteren Himmel angemacht, dass nur das RR ein gutes Sportgerät ist.

Vorschlag: Ignoriert solche Bemerkungen, redet im Zweifel nur noch über das Wetter. Wer übers RR ablästern will, soll sich ein RR-Forum suchen.


----------



## Redking (20. August 2008)

Hier der Bericht in der Zeitung!
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Onkel M (21. August 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hier der Bericht in der Zeitung!
> Gruss
> Klaus



Na, super.
Da freu ich mich aber.
Weiß einer vielleicht noch, was ich im Abitur in Mathe hatte und möchte das auch noch ins Netz stellen?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. August 2008)

die rennradler sollen sich mal net so anstellen... ich war auch angenervt, dass ich meinen rucksack voll hatte mit eigenen riegeln, bifi, etc. und zu trinken und ich nix davon gebraucht habe weils alle 20km ne Kontrolle mit reichlich zu essen gab und ich mich somit umsonst über 100km abgeschleppt habe mit dem kram 
hätts geregnet wären nur 100 leuts gekommen und dann hätte es keinen bericht gegeben dass so viel übrig geblieben ist an verpflegung...
aber ist ja oft so, kritik gibts schnell und lob nunja, nicht so schnell 
auf zum nächsten jahr!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. August 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> ...was ich im Abitur in Mathe hatte ...



500 = 750 

Damit bekommt man keine 5 Punkte im Abi


----------



## Onkel M (21. August 2008)

By the way: 

Ich, Onkel M, hatte mit der Organisation der RTF nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu tun. 

Ich habe in diesem Jahr nur die MTB-Veranstaltung organisiert, bin aber gleichwohl Vereinsvorsitzender und deshalb halte ich auch gerne meinen Kopp hin, weil meine Vereinskollegen auch mal Fehler machen dürfen, selbst wenn eine "Karen" dann die Krise bekommt.  

Nächstes Jahr fahren wir alle die große "Karen"-RTF in Wuppertal. 
Und da stimmt dann alles.
Da gibt's dann für 3 Euro Cordon Bleu an jeder Kontrollstelle.

Ich freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## joscho (21. August 2008)

Wobei ich mich ganz ehrlich frage, wo denn der Fehler steckt(e). Muss man mit 50% mehr Anmeldungen als im Vorjahr rechnen und entsprechend große Vorräte anlegen? Oder hätte man ab der 500. Anmeldungen sagen sollen "tut mir leid, wir sind voll. Kann am Trog zu Engpässen kommen"?

Wie wollt ihr so ein Problem in der Zukunft vermeiden?

Gruß
joerg

P.S.: Was passiert eigentlich mit den Sachen, die übrig bleiben?


----------



## Redking (21. August 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Na, super.
> Da freu ich mich aber.
> Weiß einer vielleicht noch, was ich im Abitur in Mathe hatte und möchte das auch noch ins Netz stellen?



Hey das hier





> Glücklich war Straimer immerhin darüber, dass die Premiere der Orientierungsfahrt für Mountainbiker ein voller Erfolg war. 65 Fahrer wagten das kleine Abenteuer, nur mit Karte oder GPS-System, aber ohne Streckenausschilderung den Weg bis zur Hohen Acht zu finden. Wir sind die ersten in Deutschland, die so etwas angeboten haben, und es ist sehr gut angenommen worden. Vor allem über den Streckenverlauf mit den fünf Kontrollpunkten auf fünf Eifelgipfeln hätten sich die Fahrer begeistert geäußert.


 was da steht ist doch sehr positiv.
Entschuldige das ich den Zeitungsbericht rein gesetzt habe und nicht nur den positven Teil.

Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (21. August 2008)

Also als MTBler wurde man nach der Ankündigung es gäbe nur Schmalzbrote positiv überrascht.

Die RRler wurden vielleicht negativ überrascht. 

Gleicht sich halt alles aus.


----------



## joscho (21. April 2009)

So, lieber Onkel 

wie sieht es denn dieses Jahr nun aus  Zwischenzeitlich dürfte ja der ein oder andere Liter Bier die Kehle herunter gelaufen sein und die kleinen Ärgernisse der Schmalspurfahrer in Vergessenheit geraten.

ciao...
joerg



Onkel M schrieb:


> Danke für das viele Lob.
> Danke für die vielen guten Gespräche nachher, in und vor der Hardtberghalle.
> Auch für die sachliche Kritik, liebe Neuenahrer ...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (21. April 2009)

im Breitenspochtkalender ist die Tour drin, ähnliches Datum wie letztes Jahr. Ich guck zu Hause mal nach!


----------



## KingCAZAL (14. Mai 2009)

ich glaube dieses jahr fahr ich auch mit nachdem TREKKI soviel gutes davon erzählt hat


----------



## Trekki (15. Mai 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> ich glaube dieses jahr fahr ich auch mit nachdem TREKKI soviel gutes davon erzählt hat



Jetzt habe ich auch ein Fahrrad-Navi, so dass ich nicht mehr nach laminierten Karten fahren muss.

Google sagt http://www.rtf-guide.de/2009/einmal-zur-hohen-acht,-bitte!,1467.html also 16.8.


----------



## KingCAZAL (15. Mai 2009)

das klingt gut


----------



## Marc B (15. Mai 2009)

Dieses mal will ich dabei sein, nachdem ich mich letztes mal geärgert habe es verpasst zu haben. Wenn es offiziell ist, kann ich auch gerne eine Meldung dazu schreiben.


----------



## KingCAZAL (16. Mai 2009)

auf der polizei seite steht leider noch nichts.


----------



## Ommer (16. Mai 2009)

Onkel M ist nicht mehr auf der Benutzerliste....


----------



## joscho (16. Mai 2009)

Ommer schrieb:


> Onkel M ist nicht mehr auf der Benutzerliste....



Hm, ob ihn die Kritik letztes Jahr doch zu sehr angepi**** hat


----------

